# 3 speed stick on a female bike?



## mre1987 (Apr 28, 2009)

hey guys got a  question hopefully its not dumb...i pick up my girlfriend a #LCxxxxx 1967 sting ray fair lady with a 3 speed..and was wondering if female sting rays ever came with the stick shifters like the boys?   am thinking no becuase of the akwardness of the shifter? thanks in adavance


----------



## MBlue6 (Apr 28, 2009)

No girls 3 speed stingray ever came with a stik shift. Matt


----------



## ccr (Apr 29, 2009)

not unless you had the bike shop put it on.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice bike I have a 1973 fair lady bike someone made into a 5 speed


----------

